# 12'x24' shed, $3,480. WOW



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

Was at a flea market today in upstate ny. checked out this shed, 12'x24' hem 2x4 framing, pine siding, 5/4 oak flooring. this shed was solid, the guy shows up, one day does all the site work, installs the shed on cement blocks, he builds it , includes roofing, hardware, the works, one day.how much do you think there is in material? i think the material would probably cost me close to 3,000 . what do you think the mat would cost? G

http://


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

http://


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

Do the ladies come with it?


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

http://


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

http://


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

Alwaysconfusd11 said:


> Do the ladies come with it?


now that would be a deal:thumbsup:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

They do the building while he stands back smoking cigs and jingiling the change in his pocket.


----------



## Construction15 (Jul 7, 2008)

Id come watch if they only wore toolbelts =p


----------



## ChainsawCharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

I paid around two grand for materials to build a non-fancy, standard type shed at 16x20. Two days labor on my part with help from a friend for half day, so the sounds like a decent deal.


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

I am helping a guy build a 10x10 shed/bunk house. So far materials are near $7000. It is 2x6 framed, 3:12 framed roof, closed soffit, lap Hardie up 5 rows, then Hardie panel up the rest of the way, insulated, sheet-rocked, 3 windows, a door, electricity, cable, flooring, built in bunk beds.

When all is said and done...$100 psf


----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

A lot of these guys mill their own lumber on site. You can see how green some of them are.
Cuts way down on the material cost if the trees are free. :thumbsup:


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

I have seen some the Amish buildings around here lately. Cheap, built well, and they put it up in one day. Where abouts upstate were you?


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

The Amish wouldn't go through that much Drambuie.


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

woodchuck2 said:


> I have seen some the Amish buildings around here lately. Cheap, built well, and they put it up in one day. Where abouts upstate were you?


the shed was in stormville ny, we stayed in hyde park.


----------



## dlcj (Oct 1, 2007)

Couple years ago i helped a friend build a all wood 12x24 on site. We used store bought lumber and cut everything on site. 2x8 floor joist, 3/4 t&g, t-111, 2x4 studs,osb and shingles. We built a ridge beam and ran the rafters long ways with a cathedral ceiling. The inside was wired insulated covered with 3/8 b/c and trimed out. One door, one window, ceiling fan and small window unit for heat and air. I think my buddy charged the guy $7500, was about $3500 in material and he paid me $1000 for the 2 days it took us. I thought it was a little high, but hey everybody was happy in the end. Thats all that counts.


----------



## Bill (Mar 30, 2006)

Not bad! I built a couple of small ones here and I cant remember the material cost, but it does not compare to that


----------



## dlcj (Oct 1, 2007)

Around the same time i built my own little 8x10 shed. All treated 2x6 and 5/8 ply floor, 2x4x6' walls, cathedrall ceiling, metal walls and roof, 48" mobile home door unit. Inside unfinnished except for a work bench an shelves. Cost $700 in material with day and half work. Guy down town selling the same size pre-made building for $1800, floor NOT treated and 36" door.


----------



## Susan Betz (Feb 21, 2007)

That roof would never get it in Florida.


----------



## 22rifle (Apr 23, 2008)

Susan Betz said:


> That roof would never get it in Florida.


Why not?


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

it would be blown away in about 5 minutes in Florida.:whistling


----------



## fci (Dec 11, 2006)

Can ya find out if the blond with the shades on is single?


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

cleveman said:


> The Amish wouldn't go through that much Drambuie.


 The Amish are selling them in Queensbury,NY and thats why i asked where you saw the building so cheap. There are other outfits building them like that too but no where as cheap, the Amish are way lower in pricing. All the wood is rough cut and 2' on center, most are also board and batten for siding. The more expensive sheds by other companies are all dimensional lumber and 16" on center and some is even PT.


----------



## dlcj (Oct 1, 2007)

Alwaysconfusd11 said:


> Do the ladies come with it?


I think taking a picture of (the shed) was just an excuse to check out the ladies. Posting the pictures here to talk about (the shed) is just a cover so his wife dont get mad. :whistling
Woops, i think i just blew it. sorry dude.:laughing:


----------



## bob_cntrctr (Jan 30, 2008)

International emergency aid organizations are always looking for ways to provide cheap, emergency housing that's easy to set up on site. If your house just disappeared under a mud slide, this shed could look like a real nice temporary bunk house.


----------



## Michaeljp86 (Apr 10, 2007)

Id like me and those ladies to give the love shed a try.

Being serious that does seem a little cheap. He must get the wood dirt cheap.


----------



## Cdat (Apr 18, 2007)

I must be abnormal or something, as I find it a pretty cheaply BUILT shed.


----------



## Michaeljp86 (Apr 10, 2007)

Cdat said:


> I must be abnormal or something, as I find it a pretty cheaply BUILT shed.


 looks like its scrap from a sawmill


----------



## Cdat (Apr 18, 2007)

Michaeljp86 said:


> looks like its scrap from a sawmill


and it ain't gonna' hold up none too well with all those gaps and open spots all around it. Where are all the fasteners? I know they all aren't hidden.


----------



## slowsol (Aug 27, 2005)

Cdat said:


> and it ain't gonna' hold up none too well with all those gaps and open spots all around it. Where are all the fasteners? I know they all aren't hidden.



What do you mean where are all the fasteners? Where would you expect to see a fastener that isn't there?

It looks like it's built fitting enough for a shed. The only big downside I see is there isn't any type of sheeting on the exteriors. But, it's a shed. If properly maintained, I bet it lasts 20 years.


----------



## Cdat (Apr 18, 2007)

slowsol said:


> What do you mean where are all the fasteners? Where would you expect to see a fastener that isn't there?
> 
> It looks like it's built fitting enough for a shed. The only big downside I see is there isn't any type of sheeting on the exteriors. But, it's a shed. If properly maintained, I bet it lasts 20 years.


Sheeting? It's lap siding. A shed is used for 2 purposes, keeping weather out, securing something in. That _shanty_ fails at both. You show me pine, exposed to the elements that'll last 20 years. Ain't gonna' happen.


----------



## SelfContract (Dec 6, 2007)

It's a horse barn, dog house, or kids' play room. :thumbup:


----------



## slowsol (Aug 27, 2005)

Cdat said:


> Sheeting? It's lap siding. A shed is used for 2 purposes, keeping weather out, securing something in. That _shanty_ fails at both. You show me pine, exposed to the elements that'll last 20 years. Ain't gonna' happen.


I guess I would be under the assumption that you would paint/treat the siding regularly (thus maintaining it). 

How will it not hold weather out? Is there a giant hole in it that I'm missing? Is the roof not shingled? Is the siding put on upside down? 

You can't see the joist system so you have no idea what's underneath it.

I would wager a guess that that shed is built better than 70% of the crap that's out there right now. And much of that has been standing for at least 20 years.


----------



## Cdat (Apr 18, 2007)

slowsol said:


> How will it not hold weather out? Is there a giant hole in it that I'm missing? Is the roof not shingled? Is the siding put on upside down?
> 
> You can't see the joist system so you have no idea what's underneath it.
> 
> I would wager a guess that that shed is built better than 70% of the crap that's out there right now. And much of that has been standing for at least 20 years.



































Seems you're missing all kinds of gaps and holes.

I do however see a lot of light underneath it so it gonna' keep out very much from that side.

Unless it's prefab or HO built, I think you just royally insulted everyone here who has ever built a shed.:w00t:


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

Cdat said:


> I must be abnormal or something, as I find it a pretty cheaply BUILT shed.



I'm with you Cdat. Plus this is in upstate NY where snows are measured in feet. That roof will on the floor after a couple wet 2' snow fall.


----------



## slowsol (Aug 27, 2005)

Cdat said:


> Seems you're missing all kinds of gaps and holes.
> 
> I do however see a lot of light underneath it so it gonna' keep out very much from that side.
> 
> ...


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

I am helping out with this. Rocked, electric, cable, built in bunks. The works.

its a tank.

Oh yeah...I forgot to tell the software to align the rafters....hmmmm....now did I remember to frame it aligned or not???


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

wallmaxx said:


> I am helping out with this. Rocked, electric, cable, built in bunks. The works.
> 
> its a tank.
> 
> Oh yeah...I forgot to tell the software to align the rafters....hmmmm....now did I remember to frame it aligned or not???


 
now thats a shed, nice max. also (slow), right you are, the shed i photographed will provide years of solid performance, the ridge was no prob, looks like the cutback for a ridge vent, although it was not vented. the other gaps could easily be remedied.


----------

